#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  暖化害死北極熊?真的嗎?

## 紅峽青燦

http://appnews.fanswong.com/show.php?id=380386
節錄自

........遇到一張熟悉的照片被炒得很熱，照片的主角是：一隻死去的北極熊。這篇配圖的新聞很簡短，中譯文的發表日期是8月8號，標題是“關注全球變暖:北極熊被餓死”（不同媒體轉載略有不同），大體上是這麽描述的：“近日，在北極圈挪威 Svalbard 群島，驚現一隻瘦成“毛毯”的北極熊尸體，這只本該具有超强大捕食能力的巨型動物，在一場北上搜尋海豹的絕望之旅中活活餓死……專家認爲在不遠的將來，由于全球升溫冰融加劇，北極熊無法再在海冰上獵捕食物，它們都將承受相似的命運。……北極熊的生命就是靠海冰進化而來的，它們要靠海冰捕食海豹，而海冰面積的銳减使得它們無處覓食，這就意味著北極熊溺水的可能性與同類相食率的上升，物種數量在普遍减少。”.........

 我看到，熊尸的外觀保存得很完整，頭尾軀幹上的毛皮幾乎沒有破損，四隻大大的熊掌上還保存著爪甲。的確很瘦，本該渾圓的熊屁股軟塌塌地鋪在地上，脊柱部分頂著長長的熊鬃高高地屹立著，一副皮包骨的樣子。我記得當時的情景，對于這樣一具熊尸，我沒有感到有任何的意外，只是做了一般性的外部體格檢查和影像取證，就走了。因爲，像這樣的野生動物尸體在野外，其實，幷不罕見。因爲，有兩個最直觀的證據顯示——這是頭老年的動物，幷且老得吃不動東西了。

第一個證據是牙齒的磨損程度，這是體現大型哺乳動物年齡信息最可靠的證據之一。我看到，這頭熊的門齒和犬齒磨損得相當嚴重，右上側的犬齒齒尖已經磨損得相當渾圓，而另一側犬齒的齒尖，居然已經磨損得消失殆盡了。第二，這頭熊的爪甲也相當的鈍，仿佛已經很久沒有捕獵和磨礪過似的，這些都是老年動物最明顯的特徵。北極熊，靠長長的利爪和同樣長長而鋒利的犬齒把它的主食——海豹拖上浮冰幷肢解。失去尖牙和利爪的北極熊，無疑不管全球氣候變不變暖，它的結局終歸只有一個：挨餓→消耗自己的脂肪→消耗殆盡後死亡。

原文網址： 別急著聲討全球變暖，先看看那只北極熊是怎麽死的 http://appnews.fanswong.com/show.php...#ixzz2by92zAIr


還要再相信那些非專業記者寫的新聞嗎?
原文網址： 別急著聲討全球變暖，先看看那只北極熊是怎麽死的 http://appnews.fanswong.com/show.php...#ixzz2by8tFE2I

----------


## 狼の寂

沒錯
現實中常常會有這種現象發生
常常一件事並未被了解透徹就被以大家所想的去傳開了

他們多半只著眼於眼前的景象,而未深入地去了解其內部
這就導致了這種 類"盲從"的現象發生

而每次這種事最後都是靠那些真正了解事件真相的人跳出來澄清才能告終
難道我們就一再的重複這種看似可笑的行為嗎?


雖然地球暖化是真的多少會影響到了北極熊
但並不能只因為這樣就單單的把像這隻北極熊的死因歸罪於暖化

當然,暖化還是不好的,是會對地球造成不良影響的,並不是只有北極熊會受到影響
所以我們應該努力的去避免這種現象不斷的加劇
而不是像現代許多人一樣,嘴巴上說說要防止暖化實際上卻一再的浪費寶貴的能源、資源


總之呢,對於這種事只要自己有一定的知識或是了解,就不用怕被別人所誤導了,這樣
然後在事件的真相出來前也不要跟著別人一昧的盲從
這樣感覺蠻可笑的~"

----------


## 狼王白牙

我相信有些新聞報導，是因為真有其事，也真有現場，也真有事實，
這三者並不一定連成一直線，因此就會被質疑真實性，
但我更相信有更多事實不見得會呈現在新聞上，卻是事實。

舉例來說，有人（可能在不同的國家）因為暖化而中暑，不見得會出現在新聞報導上，
暖化所帶來的氣候異常，包括颱風的威力越來越強，新聞也不會寫是暖化的影響，
而間接的受害者是與事實不連成一條線的。

所以質疑新聞的真偽，很好，至少不會是「人云亦云」，
不過如果真是自然老死，也很難證明是為什麼或不為什麼。

但是說到浪費能源的問題，其實就聯想到網友分享的影片，
「你我都是沒殺人的殺人犯」

----------

